# EV100 - what I've learned and how they apply to EVs



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

I know this is an old thread about an even older controller. But I'm wondering, has anyone else besides this guy successfully used one of these in a EV?


----------



## ev1 dude (Jan 5, 2015)

Nope but if I was going to use a GE based controller I would go with an EVT 100 over the EV 100. It will bolt down the same as the EV 100. The difference is it uses an IGBT instead of SCRs and has a higher current handling capability.This is a link for the EV 100 controller from FSIP http://www.fsip.biz/Documents/EV100.pdf and this is a link to the EVT 100http://www.fsip.biz/Documents/EVT100ZX%20TECH%20(2-2008).pdf.The advantages of these controllers is they are highly serviceable by their owners. You can change parts that are not working. The EVT 100 can usually be fixed by changing the IGBT, The cotherm under the Diode block( make sure to keep it clean or you could pierce it) , or swapping in a new diode block.


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

ev1 dude said:


> Nope but if I was going to use a GE based controller I would go with an EVT 100 over the EV 100.


Glad to see I am not the only one who thinks these older controllers might be a viable option, although I'm not sure you agree with usiing a SCR model. I read your post in the other thread. I have no doubt that the transistor model would be perferable, especially if it could be configured for 144 volts. I
In my case I already have a working EV100ZX model like the OP is showing along with a spare base for parts if something goes wrong. I got afull set of contactors as well and it was all free so I wan't going to pass it up. I don't think I would ever recommend buying one of these new for a car conversion, at least not the version I have but I do think it may work very well in the application I want it for. Hopefully I will get the chance to find out.


----------



## ev1 dude (Jan 5, 2015)

You can purchase tip kits for your contactors or if need be a upgraded tip kit to make your contactors handle higher current from FSIP.biz. They also can get you all the parts you need for an EV 100 panel like the high current G3 # 1 Rectifier. The only SCR based GE panel I know of that was rated for anything above 84 volts was a revision of the EV1 D panel. This panel was a beast weighing around 50 pounds or so all by itself. There are only three control cards that operate from 96v -144v for this panel. They are the 1E5, 1M5, and the 6M5, many of the parts for this Panel are no longer in production. The version of the EV1 D designed for 144 volt use is easiest to Identify by the transformer. It has six terminal points as apposed to five. The transformers are one of the parts no longer in production. Most of these units were used in mining cars. Of the three cards I would try to get a 1M5 but that is just my preference. This is just in case you wanted to go full tilt with SCR based panels in a high voltage configuration.


----------



## ev1 dude (Jan 5, 2015)

crazybry79 said:


> Now, lets look at plug A (the top most plug in the picture with 6 wires coming from it).
> 
> Looking at the control card where the plug gets pluged into, the bottom most 3 wires must be ran to pack -. These are for speed limiting. Without these wires ran to ground, the control will supply 0 Volts....not a good time. Now, if one would want to switch these, so you could control delivered Volts to the motor, one could do that.
> 
> ...


You can also get a hold of an LX handset and program function 11, 12, and 13 to "0" disabling the speed limit switch with no need to run wires to ground.


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

The biggest obstacle I've seen in using these with WarP Motors is the low inductance of the WarP motors isn't tolerated by the EV100's above ~72 Volts. If you try to use one above 72 Volts (even 73-74!) be careful! Yes, you could use an inductive coil, but the proper inductance is a difficult thing to determine..


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

hostage, Not sure I understand what you mean about the low inductance. Are you saying it will blow the controller or damage the contactors? The 80 volt trucks still used series motors so I don't see the difference.


----------



## Kanigo2 (Aug 6, 2020)

The smaller gated transitors are used to charge the capacitor.

The largest gated transistor is gated “on” by applying power to the gate,the way GE used to shut off that transistor was to throw a high voltage at the output of the largest transistor,this shutting it off.

this will produce a square wave form by the frequency given by the impedance of the accelerator potentionmeter.

as you go up in go up in higher voltages,the first gated transistor wont be able to be shut off.

if I remeber correctly the Transformer to Cacapacitor voltage is around 200V (dont quote me on that V)


~point being that a high voltage shuts the largest gated transistor- and higher voltages than 72 arent recommended with this board because you would have a runaway and have to pull the plug to get the transistor to close.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

This is an 8 year old thread that hasn't been posted to in 5 years.


----------

